# Strange Dazzleglass Smell



## aziajs (Aug 31, 2008)

I just bought Miss Dynamite and noticed that it has that weird smell that my Rags to Riches had.  It's not as intense but it's there.  Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Oh nooooooooo.  That Rags to Riches smell was a bad, bad thing.  I hope it's a fluke.  

Sorry about your new dazzleglass.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Mine doesn't smell, but I haven't overtly sniffed it either...


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Well... Poo! I hope mine won't smell when I get it!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

how did you ladies get it already? what did i miss?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_how did you ladies get it already? what did i miss?_

 
Seriously.

Good question!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Ebay.


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

I haven't noticed any funkiness with mine.

We got them from ebay, there are several on there if you look


----------



## anguria (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

I dont have Rags to Riches so cant compare but i havent noticed any weird smell,maybe i'm wrong


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

What is the batch number of the "odor-challenged" Ms. Dynamite?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

B86X...I think.  Let me go check.

ETA: it's B68X


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_B86X...I think.  Let me go check.

ETA: it's B68X_

 
That "X" is outside of MAC's usual naming protocol and also appeared on the foul smelling Rags to Ritches, as well.  Interesting.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That "X" is outside of MAC's usual naming protocol and also appeared on the foul smelling Rags to Ritches, as well.  Interesting._

 
Right.  *sigh*  

Did we ever find out why they named the batches in that way?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Right.  *sigh*  

Did we ever find out why they named the batches in that way?_

 
No, but my guess is that the "X" stands for: "X-tremely stinky" or "X-periment that went horribly wrong".  lol


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No, but my guess is that the "X" stands for: "X-tremely stinky" or "X-periment that went horribly wrong".  lol_

 
I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I actually laughed out loud._

 
Good.  We all need to do that several times a day. We'll live longer.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No, but my guess is that the "X" stands for: "X-tremely stinky" or "X-periment that went horribly wrong". lol_

 
Yea,they need to get rid of the x!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

You know what, i dont have a Miss Dynamite, but I smell my other dazzleglasses sometimes (I have 3) and I smell a faint porky/sheepy/ass-y smell too. Not strong...but very faint. Its umm....odd. Like, I wish they could make the dazzleglasses slightly less thick, not stinky, and um, less expensive?? But keep the tubes cuz they are purrrrty.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_....I smell a faint porky/sheepy/ass-y smell too. Not strong...but very faint....._

 
/\ That is something I never, ever want to smell.  That leaves nothing to the imagination!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is hilarious.

I thought my descriptions of Rags to Ritches as "a mix of petrol, garbage and rotten food" might have been too much for some.  lol

Do they have lanolin?  Sometimes lanolin smells  (not surprisingly) "sheepy".


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Oh the descriptions are endless....

I think we should look into this funky stuff. My smell is faint enough so that no one would notice it, but since Ive smelled RtR, I know what smell to look for. I always smell my dazzleglasses and I just get worried that they will turn rancid or something.

I emailed MAC aboutmy rags to riches awhile back, and they took almost a month to get back to me. During that time I went to my f/s store and my MA told me he'd exchange it for me...so i got a different one, and when he smelled my rags to riches he said it smelled like pork.

Then a week later MAC sent me an email, and an envelope in the mail to mail it back to them so they could *investigate* it (their words). And on the envelope it said Case #2r5763634 (i forget the numbers) but yaaaaaaaaaaaah. Weird


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Well, it appears, based on this Ms. Dynamite,that the numerous complaints and "investigations" from Rags to Ritches went unheeded.  Shame.  Hopefully when the new ones come out, it will be resolved.

Side note: I just stepped on my fave pair of glasses and split them right at the nose bridge.  Crap!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ I smell a faint porky/sheepy/ass-y smell too._

 
LOL...classic.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_My smell is faint enough so that no one would notice it, but since Ive smelled RtR, I know what smell to look for._

 
I know what you mean.  It's very distinctive and you know it when you smell it.  I just smelled all of mine yesterday and some of the other ones have that faint smell and some don't.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

I forgot to post, but my CCO got in a bunch of dazzleglasses last week, and I found one I didn't have: Rags to Riches.

I feel in love with the color... it's gorgeous. Seriously could have been my favorite dazzleglass. I told the sales lady that I'd take it, then I remembered something. That was the one with the nasty smell. 

I opened the dazzleglass, and almost puked everywhere. I can't even describe the smell. It was the most disgusting thing ever. Ohmygah... I can't get the smell out of my head. I want that dazzleglass though... I love the color. 

Im posting this in dazzleglass discussion too.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

^^ What's with it making it to CCOs? You'd think they would have pulled & chucked them all!


----------



## glitterkitten (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

a lot of time it can be the glitter that causes that.  Urban Decay had a glitter gloss years ago and it had that same ass-like smell.  Yuck.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

I have Miss Dynamite and mine smells like vanilla. All of my dazzleglasses have the vanilla scent.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You know what, i dont have a Miss Dynamite, but I smell my other dazzleglasses sometimes (I have 3) and I smell a faint porky/sheepy/ass-y smell too. Not strong...but very faint._

 
Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was gonna make a dazzleglass my next purchase, but I abhor stinky lip products with a passion.  Most of my lip products smell/taste like chocolate, honey, vanilla soda, ice cream, etc.

*shudders*


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Miss Dynamite Smell*

Interesting... My Miss Dynamite is also B68X, but it doesn't smell weird to me.


----------



## jen77 (May 11, 2009)

*??? about dazzleglasses and smell*

Has anyone noticed a odd smell with theirs? I received one in a swap on mua and it has a weird smell to it, the ones I have bought from the new collection don't have it. Is this normal, or do they change smell after awhile?

I was trying on one at my counter yesterday and I thought it had the same weird smell.


----------



## minni4bebe (May 11, 2009)

*Re: ??? about dazzleglasses and smell*

Yea i noticed it too. Most of the ones I bought recently smell like that. Don't know why.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 11, 2009)

*Re: ??? about dazzleglasses and smell*

Mine smell the same.


----------



## MissResha (May 11, 2009)

*Re: ??? about dazzleglasses and smell*

i dont think they smell "weird", but they do have a different smell than regular lipglasses. could just be the formula. i have no idea.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 12, 2009)

*Re: ??? about dazzleglasses and smell*

yea actually, i got about 6 d/gs from the new collection and like 3 of them smelled off.. steppin out was one of them. they were all brand new and from a mac pro. but all my others, including the ones ive gotten since then smell normal...


----------



## jen77 (May 18, 2009)

I just bought Extra Amps and it has a slightly off smell, that my other ones from the new collection don't have.


----------



## Mochahantas (May 18, 2009)

All Dazzleglasses have a faint smell of garlic.

I hate the smell of garlic. :/ I hate garlic period.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 18, 2009)

I have encountered lip products that smelled like crayons, but I don't even know what I would do if I smelled a porky/sheepy/assy one, oh man. Do you just pretend it's ham scented? That alone would make me projectile vomit Exorcist style.


----------



## LASHionista (May 18, 2009)

I just bought Extra Amps and Smile. First both were smelling perfectly vanilla-ish, Smile still does now but after I used my Extra Amps over lipstick (chatterbox) for the first time, it had that garlic smell. Very decent but it's there. Its batch no. is CA8*X*.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 20, 2009)

My sugarrimmed that I bought before being employed smells like ass. Its so gross. And it has that X on it. But I recently got moth to flame as gratis, and it has the X on it, but it smells good. 
Sadly, I will still wear that ass smelling sugarrimed as I payed full price! uuughh! lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2009)

All of the new ones have the X, I believe.  It was just Rags to Ritches that was released with the first dazzleglasses that had the X in the batch in that round.


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

All three of mine have a vanilla-based scent, they do smell different than regular lipglass.


----------



## buddhy (May 21, 2009)

I just had a good sniff of all of mine and they are just faint vanilla. 

Steppin'  Out - AA8X
Extra Amps - CA8X
Stop! Look! - B19X


----------



## JAJ_2380 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I have encountered lip products that smelled like crayons, but I don't even know what I would do if I smelled a porky/sheepy/assy one, oh man. Do you just pretend it's ham scented? That alone would make me projectile vomit Exorcist style._


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

all of my dazzleglasses smell of vanilla and i have some from last year and this year.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I have encountered lip products that smelled like crayons, but I don't even know what I would do if I smelled a porky/sheepy/assy one, oh man. Do you just pretend it's ham scented? That alone would make me projectile vomit Exorcist style._

 


LMAO! 

















what is MAC came out with like, a Holiday Feast Collection where everything smelled like hams, turkeys, roast beefs, collard greens .. oh man!! these dazzleglasses would be a major hit.


----------



## Forever (May 25, 2009)

*Dazzleglass Smell Debate?*

Deleted


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2009)

Above post merged with existing thread on this topic


----------



## sierrao (May 26, 2009)

yea i have that problem with both of my new dazzleglasses, like if you get past the vanilla smell you can smell it. its kind of like it turned already


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2009)

I don't get the whole smell thing.  I would have thought MAC would have tried to resolve it.  When I contacted customer service about it they acted as though they had never heard of the issue.  I find it hard to believe that I was the only one who contacted them about it.


----------



## crystrill (May 26, 2009)

DG's have always smelled funny to me. Once I kept sniffing one at work and my co-worker insisted that it was "all in my head". But even my HK one smells like that. So I'm assuming the off scent we smell is what it's SUPPOSED to smell like - but ugh, gross!


----------



## versace (May 27, 2009)

mine smell funny too
but not like garlic,maybe more like strange chemical plastic smell yuk
new ones smell a littl;e bit,but the dazzleglass that i have from last year smell horrible! i think in my case it gets worse as the time goes by


----------



## Forever (May 29, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## LASHionista (May 30, 2009)

um, bought another d/g in Love Alert thursday in London (Covent Garden, freestanding store) and it also smells.


----------



## jen77 (Jun 10, 2009)

I took my one that smelled back by my counter, and the MA smelled it she said she thought it smelled sour and gave me a new one to replace it.


----------

